# MTD Oil Seal ???



## Greatsnowy (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Gang , New project on the go , 2 MTD 990's becoming one . I've run into the same old problem , Transaxle oil seal part # . In the book it's PE-788049 , which nobody recognizes , and on the seal itself , well , it's gone , rubbed off , hub too close in . Does anybody out here have a part # for this oil seal that I can take to an auto parts store? Any help at all would be really appreciated .
Brian


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Cub Cadet TC-788008 Alternative for PE-788008: SEAL

Found it HERE.


----------



## Greatsnowy (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info Randy , but that # is for seal # 37 in the parts blowup , and the one I need is #50 .PE-788049 , and they say it's obsolete .
Brian


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a totally different # than what you had indicated. Of all places Sears reports having one. HERE is a link to their site. Call them and have them measure it for size.


----------

